# Some Questions for Betta



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 8 Gallon only Betta male fish, 100 watt heater,120 L/H filter and air blubber

Actually 2 days before when i check my tank water was looking somewhat brown. So I test water parameter and I found that 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and more than 10 nitrate. So I make 80% water change same time. Next day when I see the water was very less brown than check again for nitrate it was near 5. So I again water change for 40%.

So now I wanted to did I do right thing and what is the reason for this.

Next thing lot of time I see like very small spider net type in my water is by my betta fish and it is by betta fish than it bad or good. Another thing my betta fish sometimes sleep on my internal filter or else sleep on my heater stand why is it so ??

I also wanted to clean down surface of my tank without making problem to my gravel.

Sorry lot of question in one topic only


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am not sure I completely understand what you are asking, but I will answer as best as possible. 

I do not know what kind of spider net you are talking about. Perhaps another member does.

Bettas will sleep where ever they fall. I have several plants in the tank that my betta is in, and he sleeps on the plant leafs all the time. He also sleeps on the ground, on the suction cups for the heater, on the rocks, etc. Don't worry about where he chooses to sleep.

Lastly, pour the water back into the tank very slowly, or put the water bucket higher than the bettas tank, and siphon it back into the tank.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

i dont really know wad u are saying? O_O


----------

